# Zulu strap advies



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ik heb een Seiko ska371 onderweg en ben nu op zoek naar een goede zulustrap ervoor. Wat ik een zwarte 20mm nylon of canvas met 4 pvd ringen, vermits het een redelijk zwaar horloge is liefst iets dikker dan de normale 1mm van de gewone nato straps, 1,5-2mm dus.
Ik heb al een paar nato straps aangeschaft en ben meestal niet tevreden met de kwaliteit ervan. Beste heb ik ondertussen gehad van Wjean28 maar die heeft nu niet wat ik zoek.

Iemand een tip voor een kwalitatieve strap?


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

miniman_78 said:


> Ik heb een Seiko ska371 onderweg en ben nu op zoek naar een goede zulustrap ervoor. Wat ik een zwarte 20mm nylon of canvas met 4 pvd ringen, vermits het een redelijk zwaar horloge is liefst iets dikker dan de normale 1mm van de gewone nato straps, 1,5-2mm dus.
> Ik heb al een paar nato straps aangeschaft en ben meestal niet tevreden met de kwaliteit ervan. Beste heb ik ondertussen gehad van Wjean28 maar die heeft nu niet wat ik zoek.
> 
> Iemand een tip voor een kwalitatieve strap?


NATO Straps en ZULU Horlogebandjes - Horlogebanden.com is goed


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bedankt. Deze kende ik nog niet.
Komen de heavy duty nato en de extreme zulu wat overeen qua dikte?


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

miniman_78 said:


> Bedankt. Deze kende ik nog niet.
> Komen de heavy duty nato en de extreme zulu wat overeen qua dikte?


ik heb alleen de zulu, en die zijn echt ok, de nato zal wel hetzelfde zijn, enige verschillen zijn IMHO de gespen...


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Het is vooral voor de gespen dat ik het doe. Staat er veel mooier mee dan op nato.

met zulu strap
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/ska371-aka-bfk-20mm-zulu-642943.html

met nato strap
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...a371-another-question-86378-2.html#post546525


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

miniman_78 said:


> Het is vooral voor de gespen dat ik het doe. Staat er veel mooier mee dan op nato.
> 
> met zulu strap
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/ska371-aka-bfk-20mm-zulu-642943.html
> ...


hier mijn Seiko op Zulu-strap :


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Heb destijds heel veel nato's en zulu's gekocht van verschillende leveranciers. Uiteindelijk komt er veel bij dezelfde leverancier vandaan, maar er is zeker kwaliteitsverschil. Echter is het ook maar net wat je zoekt. Een zachte nato of juist een harde stugge. 
Uiteindelijk een hele zwik gekocht rechtstreeks in China en dat scheelt een hoop geld. Nog geen euro voor een bandje. Enfin,.. daar heb je nu niet veel aan, maar zou toch proberen om het via Ebay te doen en dat scheelt een je een hoop geld. Helemaal als je straks een grote schoenendoos vol hebt zoals ik.

Er zijn ook extra dikke nato's en zulu's. Heb er een paar van, maar ze worden al snel te dik voor onder het horloge. Ook als je enkelvoudige methode hanteert. Vaak wijk ik dan ook uit naar heavy duty straps. Ook die zijn weer in verschillende modellen verkrijgbaar.

Onderstaande is dubbeldik en vrij stug in het begin, maar uiteindelijk erg fijn als je iets soliders wil. Kan enkel even geen goedkoper adres vinden, maar dat is een kwestie van even zoeken. 

New 20mm Seiko Dive Military Extra Thick Rugged Double Black Nylon Watch Band | eBay


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Heb al eens zitten kijken naar die military straps, vind ze goed maar zoek vooral een nato-zulu strap omdat ik op veilig wil spelen. Het zou niet het eerste horloge zijn dat ik in zee zie verdwijnen op het werk omdat het bandje loskomt aan de pen.


----------



## Uncle Mel (Feb 28, 2014)

Ik heb al meerdere zulu's bij sectime besteld, goede service en kwaliteit:








20mm Black - Nato Nylon Watch Strap / Band Strong Heavy Duty (4/5 rings) PVD 03NP20AD01

return policy is zeer goed, ooit twee banden en een tooltje besteld banden waren te smal en tooltje paste ook niet, mocht allemaal terug en kreeg geld inc. shipping teruggestort op mijn paypal account zonder issues.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

miniman_78 said:


> Heb al eens zitten kijken naar die military straps, vind ze goed maar zoek vooral een nato-zulu strap omdat ik op veilig wil spelen. Het zou niet het eerste horloge zijn dat ik in zee zie verdwijnen op het werk omdat het bandje loskomt aan de pen.


Gelukkig nog niet mee gemaakt en heb al menig horloges meegenomen in de zee. In principe alles met meer dan 30atm. Tot nu toe pas eentje met een nato meegenomen op reis in het diepe. Dus wellicht heb je erg veel pech gehad,......

Los daarvan, als een zulu beter voelt gewoon lekker doen natuurlijk. Zou dan even zoeken naar extra dikke zulu's. Bij Tungchoy op Ebay kun je iig nog extra dikke nato's kopen.


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ik haal mijn nato's altijd hier: Leather, Nato, Nylon Watch Straps - Crown and Buckle

Misschien iets duurder dan anderen, maar ik vind de kwaliteit beter dan een aantal eBay nato's die ik heb gehad.

Ze hebben een erg groot assortiment, zowel van nato's, zulu's, leren straps en andere accessoires.


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Deze shop wordt zeer gerespecteerd hier op het forum
The NATO Strap Co.

ik heb er een nato gekocht waar ik zeer tevreden met ben. Iemand op een ander forum vond dat de strap een 'freshness' toevoegde aan een horloge.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25761913/2013-07-08 19.31.54-1.jpg


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Vandaag horloge ontvangen en even op een gewone nato gezet.









En op mijn luxe nato:

















Nu even de vergelijking kunnen maken en met de gewone nato is de strap met 1mm te dun om mooi te staan en bij de lederen van 2mm vastgesteld dat het misschien beter is om een 3-rings zulu te bestellen, horloge komt te hoog te zitten anders.:think:


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Misschien ligt het aan het perspectief, maar het lijkt of het horloge simpelweg wat te groot is voor je pols. Ik zou voor een dunne nato gaan, om zo de losheid van je horloge te voorkomen.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Het is inderdaad een verdomd groot horloge (50mm lug to lug en 48mm breed met kroon) en heb een dunne pols (16.5cm) maar hij draagt door de vorm comfortabeler dan sommige kleinere horloges die ik heb. 
De foto's zijn natuurlijk ook niet super doordat het nylon nato bandje al ouder is en er rek op is gekomen waardoor hij op de pols knokkel rust en daardoor hoger zit. 
Het is door de grootte dat ik nu kies voor een dikkere zulu maar een 3-ring ipv een 5-ring.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

miniman_78 said:


> Het is inderdaad een verdomd groot horloge (50mm lug to lug en 48mm breed met kroon) en heb een dunne pols (16.5cm) maar hij draagt door de vorm comfortabeler dan sommige kleinere horloges die ik heb.
> De foto's zijn natuurlijk ook niet super doordat het nylon nato bandje al ouder is en er rek op is gekomen waardoor hij op de pols knokkel rust en daardoor hoger zit.
> Het is door de grootte dat ik nu kies voor een dikkere zulu maar een 3-ring ipv een 5-ring.


Dat is idd een flinke jongen. Eigenlijk is er ook maar één goede manier om wristshots te maken;
Je arm voor/tegen je borst houden en dan een foto in een spiegel maken.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ik zweer al jaren bij NATO straps from $5.95, fast worldwide shipping (enorme collectie Nato's en Zulu's) , spot goedkoop en een prima kwaliteit! Ik merk geen verschil met de duurdere Nato straps van 12 of 15 euro. 
De nato straps zijn daar rond de 5,95 dollar (zonder tax), en koop je er 5 dan gaat er nog is 10% af, en gebruik je bij het afrekenen code "10", dan gaat er nog is 10% af 

Toevallig deze gisteren gekocht gekocht. Omgerekend met verzendkosten en tax 32,22 euro (voor 5 22mm straps)!








Dit is één van dit NATO's die hier vandaan komt (is inmiddels 1,5 jaar oud en is behoorlijk gedragen ook op vakantie met zonnenbrand en dergelijke).


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Thnx voor de link Boeing!



miniman_78 said:


> Het is inderdaad een verdomd groot horloge (50mm lug to lug en 48mm breed met kroon) en heb een dunne pols (16.5cm) maar hij draagt door de vorm comfortabeler dan sommige kleinere horloges die ik heb.
> De foto's zijn natuurlijk ook niet super doordat het nylon nato bandje al ouder is en er rek op is gekomen waardoor hij op de pols knokkel rust en daardoor hoger zit.
> Het is door de grootte dat ik nu kies voor een dikkere zulu maar een 3-ring ipv een 5-ring.


Mooi dat je een keuze heb gemaakt!


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

miniman_78 said:


> Vandaag horloge ontvangen en even op een gewone nato gezet.
> 
> View attachment 1506290


Mooi ding!! Heb toen erg getwijfeld tussen deze en de 'Spork'die ik nu heb. Ook omdat ik meerdere horloges heb leek me een Kinetic niet heel handig. Maar erg fraai.


----------



## toodutch (Jul 15, 2010)

Ben zelf ook een groot nato en zulu-fanaat en heb al veel shops geprobeerd, maar nog lang niet alle..hehe.
Qua nato's in de basic kleuren (groen/grijs/zwart) met metalen hardware zweer ik bij die van Timefactors. Erg soepele, comfortabele stof en betaalbaar. Ook enorm degelijk, draag ze al vele jaren en niks geen centje pijn. Dievas heb ik wisselende ervaringen mee, Monkeyswag zulu's heb ik pas ontdekt en die zijn aardig okee (maar wat aan de ruwe/stugge kant maar gaan nog vast een keer door een 30 graden wasprogramma). Cheapestnatostraps wil ik ook nog eens gaan uitproberen, daar hoor ik goede verhalen over en voor die prijs hoef je het zeker niet te laten!

Heb ook eens een andere Britse shop geprobeerd (RLT watches) maar die vond ik veel te "plastic" qua gevoel en vond ik niet fijn. Nog een goeie, maar helaas prijzige optie zijn de banden van Maratac. Helaas geen EU-reseller dus je betaalt je blauw aan verzendkosten als je die kosten vergelijkt met de kosten van de banden..erg jammer.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bidle said:


> Onderstaande is dubbeldik en vrij stug in het begin, maar uiteindelijk erg fijn als je iets soliders wil. Kan enkel even geen goedkoper adres vinden, maar dat is een kwestie van even zoeken.
> 
> New 20mm Seiko Dive Military Extra Thick Rugged Double Black Nylon Watch Band | eBay


Uiteindelijk enkele verschillende straps geprobeerd en deze heavy duty komt het beste uit met het horloge. Zat redelijk snel comfortabel en met deze oogt het horloge minder groot.

Zodra ik kan post ik eens een foto. Momenteel is fototoestel in herstelling nadat mijn zoontje deze vorige week op de grond heeft gekregen :roll:


----------

